# Critique Adolf please



## HarleyGirl52874

This is a self stack of Adolf, thoughts please.


----------



## Troyrobinson

Gourgeous


----------



## Mrs.K

Adolf? Wow... interesting name that is for sure. 

However, he's gorgeous. How old is he? Give or take half a year?


----------



## HarleyGirl52874

Yes Adolf, meaning Noble Wolf

He will be a year old May 23rd.


----------



## wilbanks17

I love the coloring on this pretty boy!


----------



## Portbrix

Just my thoughts. Little angulation in front. Straight front. Roach back. Finer boned. Not being a year yet, he will gain more substance. He looks like he is quick on his feet/very agile and can attain fast sprint speeds. It will be fun to watch him fill out and mature!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Mrs.K said:


> Adolf? Wow... interesting name that is for sure.
> 
> However, he's gorgeous. How old is he? Give or take half a year?


I didn't want to be the one who said it. There's definitely a lot of history and baggage behind that name whatever the translation is.

Must be interesting when the OP introduces their dog to people. Must get a interesting mixture of reactions - that's about the nicest I can put it.


----------



## Mrs.K

Portbrix said:


> Just my thoughts. Little angulation in front. Straight front. Roach back. Finer boned. Not being a year yet, he will gain more substance. He looks like he is quick on his feet/very agile and can attain fast sprint speeds. It will be fun to watch him fill out and mature!


I wouldn't say that he has a roach back. He's a long dog and it's the stack that makes it look a little like he's got a roach.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Interesting name. Beautiful dog no matter what!


----------



## Konotashi

Why is everyone gawking at his name?


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Konotashi said:


> Why is everyone gawking at his name?


Because it's a GERMAN Shepherd and it's name is Adolf which makes people think of Adolf Hitler. Just conjures up a bad image for a lot of people. (not implying that this was the owners intent)


----------



## Mrs.K

Because Adolf is the most "infamous" name in the world as in Adolf Hitler... and it makes people think as of why somebody would use that name, especially with that kind of baggage.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Konotashi said:


> Why is everyone gawking at his name?


Because someone with the same name caused the death of 6+ million innocent lives.


----------



## BGSD

Mrs.K said:


> Because Adolf is the most "infamous" name in the world as in Adolf Hitler... and it makes people think as of why somebody would use that name, especially with that kind of baggage.


Also, his dog was a GSD. Bum bum buuuuuummmm


----------



## Portbrix

HarleyGirl it would be a wise recommendation to give Adolf a nickname. Something neutral you can call him in public. An idea for you could be to look in other languages for the meaning of "Noble Wolf." This way he can still carry this name meaning in public and not cause people to think of something so disturbing. 
The short forms of Adolf are Dolph and Dolphus. Using one of these would still hold the name(with cleary has shown to have negative connotations), but are not immediately apparent to most as Adolf is.


----------



## Mrs.K

HarleyGirl, please don't take it as offense or bashing. Your dog is a beautiful boy. I am from Germany so Adolf Hitler is the first thing that came to my mind. Just as explanation. It is a shame that the name carries such a baggage, especially since it is a beautiful old name deriving from Athalwolf.


----------



## Konotashi

Lucy Dog said:


> Because someone with the same name caused the death of 6+ million innocent lives.


I can understand why some people would be a bit iffy with the name, but people should be able to name their pets whatever they like without worrying about what 'historical' or 'emotional' baggage comes along with it.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Konotashi said:


> I can understand why some people would be a bit iffy with the name, but people should be able to name their pets whatever they like without worrying about what 'historical' or 'emotional' baggage comes along with it.


And there should be world peace and no world hunger either, but it's not going to happen. It's kind of just the way it is because there is so much baggage. People are going to think Hitler when they hear the name Adolf. 

If someone introduced me to their dog Adolf, the name Adolf Hitler is going to be the first thing that's going to come to mind. If it was me, it wouldn't leave the best first impression, but that's me.

Not calling the OP a racist or they have a bad dog or anything like that. It's just not a name that I'd ever consider naming my dog.


----------



## Mrs.K

Lucy Dog said:


> And there should be world peace and no world hunger either, but it's not going to happen. It's kind of just the way it is because there is so much baggage. People are going to think Hitler when they hear the name Adolf.
> 
> If someone introduced me to their dog Adolf, the name Adolf Hitler is going to be the first thing that's going to come to mind. If it was me, it wouldn't leave the best first impression, but that's me.
> 
> Not calling the OP a racist or they have a bad dog or anything like that. It's just not a name that I'd ever consider naming my dog.


Sadly, but that is just the way it is.... it's a historic name and Hitler is the first thing that comes to mind. If you want a name without the baggage use Adolphus or Athalwolf... same meaning, even more beautiful.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Mrs.K said:


> Sadly, but that is just the way it is.... it's a historic name and Hitler is the first thing that comes to mind. If you want a name without the baggage use Adolphus or Athalwolf... same meaning, even more beautiful.


Agreed


----------



## Jessiewessie99

No one said that the OP should change the name. 

Athalwolf is nice name.


----------



## GSDElsa

Weren't some of you just a week ago getting on someone in the thread for feeling sensitive about the word "midget." Just slightly hypocrtical, I would say.

This person should be able to call their dog whatever they want without people turning it into a conversation about their dog's name when they are asking for a critique of their structure. 

I've seen many dogs on here that are named after rather controversial figures and I've never said anything. Adolf isn't the only one and no one ever says anything. Just because it's farther out in history doesn't make it any differnt.

I'm sure the OP would like everyone to get back on topic.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

GSDElsa said:


> This person should be able to call their dog whatever they want without people turning it into a conversation about their dog's name when they are asking for a critique of their structure.
> 
> I'm sure the OP would like everyone to get back on topic.



BRAVO!!! I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Lin

I admit I was put off by the name, but I was even more put off by the person telling the OP they should change their dogs name...


----------



## NancyJ

Back to the dog. I am no expert at GSD conformation but, I am seeing the same as Portbrix said.


----------



## Mrs.K

Lin said:


> I admit I was put off by the name, but I was even more put off by the person telling the OP they should change their dogs name...


Nobody said that she should change the name. Somebody suggested a nick name, that is all. 

In all honesty, as beautiful as the name is (because of the meaning) if i walked down the road, in my home town back in Germany, with a dog named Adolf, I'd probably be labeled a Nazi for the rest of my life. 

And as for discussing the name, with a name like that it's inevitable. 

Very unlucky name and if I bought a dog from a breeder with a name like that, you bet I'd rename the dog. Like I said, there are two names that have the same meanings, Adolf comes from Athalwolf. 
I don't even want to know how many times HarleyGirl has to explain herself because of that name. 

Again, no pun intented but with names like that you shouldn't be surprised if people look funny at you and may take two steps back or question the name. 

Anyhow, as for the dog. He needs to mature and fill out. Gain substance. I don't think he has a roached back, it's because of the stack. He has a very long back, just like my bitch and at times she looked exactly like that.


----------



## Caitydid255

Lucy Dog said:


> Because someone with the same name caused the death of 6+ million innocent lives.


Actually I think the figure was 12 million...6 million Jewish people, 6 million Christians, homosexuals, political dissidents, etc

Back to the original topic, you have a gorgeous dog!


----------



## idahospud49

I love his coloring!! Very striking.


----------



## Micky

All she wanted is critique on Adolf the dog and what she got is critique on the name and a history lessong, guess some ppl should focus on the question at hand. I don't know much about the breed to cretique but I like the look of him you have a great looking boy there


----------



## Wolfiesmom

You have a very pretty boy! I am no expert, but he is beautiful. As for the name, I liked Adolph as well because of the meaning. I decided I didn't want any flack about his name so I went with Wolfgang.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

It's kind of ironic that a lot of people are saying that we are getting off topic discussing the dog's name when its confirmation was in question...

yet many of the same people change the topic when newcomers ask "My bitch is pregnant and I am looking for advice on how to get ready for the puppies" by completely changing the subject - "does she have titles? who is the father? is he OFA hip certified?"

I think there is nothing wrong with changing the subject when need be. As the above example shows, the breeder needed to be asked these questions so that they don't breed again without knowing what makes a good breeder and put more puppies in shelters.

In this case, it is a little weird because I just went on a holocaust reading binge and read three different non fiction stories - one of two sisters in Aushwitz, one of a political prisoner in Aushwitz, and one of a jew hiding as a nazi officer's wife. I cried in every single book, astonished by the terrible doings by Adolf Hitler. If I met someone's dog with this name, especially after reading these books, I would be extremely put off. Imagine how some jewish person might feel ---insulted it would seem.

So, let's give the OP a chance before we bash the name. let's ask if they call their dog a nickname in public. In my honest opinion, this name is pretty close to the same level as the dog that we recently discussed in a pedigree named the N word. However, that is just my personal opinion without knowing prior background as to why the OP chose this name.

*And keeping on subject---he is beautiful*


----------



## middleofnowhere

He's a handsome dog, with an unfortunate name. Micky - She asked for a critique - She also chose to use the name. 
I don't think it is "cute" to romanticise outlaws or villans, or distort the perception of our dogs by naming them after sociopaths or tyrants. This name is particularly offensive because of it's historical connection to the point that I do not think it judicious to just let it pass because the OP probably didn't intend to have the name evaluated with her request for a critique. It's a public forum. Post here & anything can get commented upon.


----------



## Jax's Mom

In some cultures it's very insulting to name your dog after someone, so if you want to insult someone, you name your dog after them. Just sayin' 

I personally wouldn't name my dog that because I couldn't handle these types of reactions from people but wouldn't look down on someone naming their dog that.

With that said... guess what our goldfish's name is


----------



## Micky

bless you middleofnowhere for setting the record straight, here is just some food for thought then stay away from these names:
Male: Female:
Attila, Mary
Maximilien , Isabella
Leopold , Beverly
Vlad, Belle
Ivan, Ilse
Joseph , Irma
Ted, Katherine
Elizabeth
and that is just of the top of my head for evil ppl in history
so there you go


----------



## Micky

Jax's Mom said:


> In some cultures it's very insulting to name your dog after someone, so if you want to insult someone, you name your dog after them. Just sayin'
> 
> I personally wouldn't name my dog that because I couldn't handle these types of reactions from people but wouldn't look down on someone naming their dog that.
> 
> With that said... guess what our goldfish's name is


Saddam ????


----------



## Mrs.K

All of them lived hundreds of years ago, some more than 600 years ago while the WWII isn't even a 100 years ago, yet. It's too fresh, people are still dealing with it. My own granddad is still alive and he was fighting in WWII. There are still people out there that actually were in those death camps. 

People are not ready for the name. Give it two or three hundred years, maybe five hundred more years and nobody would blink with an eye, just like with Attila.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Clever. 

Understanding historical context and having empathy is not undesirable. 

So what I think people are getting at - German Shepherd named Adolph. Perhaps would be similar to a Neopolitan Mastiff named Mussolini or Benito, or a Caucasian Ovarchka named Stalin. See how that works? Combine the awful person, with the country, with the breed from that country in recent history and it might just be off-putting to some. And beyond that for others who may in fact be closer to those cultural contexts than others. 

Maybe not you. But when you do things like this you just have to be prepared that there will be a big gulp and a thought process happening behind it. Some may not even think it's funny or cute if that's the intention and others may not care how nice the name is, they just consider it over a certain line. And so you open yourself up to comments and questions. Which, if you selected the name as the OP did, you are probably ready for. 

Feel free to continue on with critiques of this young dog.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Micky said:


> bless you middleofnowhere for setting the record straight, here is just some food for thought then stay away from these names:
> Male: Female:
> Attila, Mary
> Maximilien , Isabella
> Leopold , Beverly
> Vlad, Belle
> Ivan, Ilse
> Joseph , Irma
> Ted, Katherine
> *Elizabeth*
> and that is just of the top of my head for evil ppl in history
> so there you go


Awww, thats my daughters name! LMBO!!


----------



## Jax's Mom

If anyone would like to continue the name discussion I started a new thread because it seemed like an interesting topic....

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ng-pet-after-infamous-historical-figures.html


----------



## Micky

Mrs.K said:


> All of them lived hundreds of years ago, some more than 600 years ago while the WWII isn't even a 100 years ago, yet. It's too fresh, people are still dealing with it. My own granddad is still alive and he was fighting in WWII. There are still people out there that actually were in those death camps.
> 
> People are not ready for the name. Give it two or three hundred years, maybe five hundred more years and nobody would blink with an eye, just like with Attila.


I so make no light of WWII, and even though there are some names which are long in the past, there are some which are not even 100 years old, but we are not here for a history debate, because that would be another forum. But if we would be nitpicking first of Adolph would be Adolf and let us not forget that there are some famous ppl with the same Name:
Adolf Dassler
Adolf Hurwitz
Adolf Loos
just to name a few, I'm sure research could be done...


----------



## Rerun

Konotashi said:


> Why is everyone gawking at his name?


What has happened to the schooling in this country that that question has to be asked.......


----------



## GSDElsa

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/155614-midgets-medium-sized-giants.html

Go ahead and read that thread to see the irony in some of these people's arguments.

How many people would care if someone named there dog Joseph? Probably not many. But Joseph Stalin was no better than Hilter.

How many people would care if someone named their dog Milo? Probably not many. You know, it is a nickname for Slobodan Milosevic.

Kim for Kim Jong Il. 

What about Omar? There is Omar al-Bashir.

What about Meles? There is Meles Zenawi.

There could be nothing wrong with the name Robert for a dog, right? Oh, wait....there's that nasty dude Robert Mugabe. 

Hold on, Charles and Taylor are OK, right? 

These are all names that no one would think twice about. Yet, they are all dictators who have participated in mass genocide of people much more recently than Adolf Hilter. And some have killed many more. Just because that, Saddam, and Bin Laden are the only names the majority of American's can find offense to because they simply don't know (I'm assuming that's the only logical reason you've never lectured anyone with dogs with the above names) is rather comical.


----------



## idahospud49

GSDElsa said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/155614-midgets-medium-sized-giants.html
> 
> Go ahead and read that thread to see the irony in some of these people's arguments.
> 
> How many people would care if someone named there dog Joseph? Probably not many. But Joseph Stalin was no better than Hilter.
> 
> How many people would care if someone named their dog Milo? Probably not many. You know, it is a nickname for Slobodan Milosevic.
> 
> Kim for Kim Jong Il.
> 
> What about Omar? There is Omar al-Bashir.
> 
> What about Meles? There is Meles Zenawi.
> 
> There could be nothing wrong with the name Robert for a dog, right? Oh, wait....there's that nasty dude Robert Mugabe.
> 
> Hold on, Charles and Taylor are OK, right?
> 
> These are all names that no one would think twice about. Yet, they are all dictators who have participated in mass genocide of people much more recently than Adolf Hilter. And some have killed many more. Just because that, Saddam, and Bin Laden are the only names the majority of American's can find offense to because they simply don't know (I'm assuming that's the only logical reason you've never lectured anyone with dogs with the above names) is rather comical.


I brought up the Joseph Stalin point in the other thread. Stalin killed many more people than Hitler did. We could bring up Obama's name if you wanted to get into it... (Sorry I am a bit anti Obama, so I am trying to be nice. )


----------



## Mrs.K

Jax's Mom opened another Topic... follow the link. It was opened to draw the attention away from this one 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ng-pet-after-infamous-historical-figures.html


----------



## angelaw

As this appears to be more of a critique the name (political as well), instead of critique the dog, thread closed.


----------

